# He's watching!



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2005)

I was taking some pics on my balcony yesterday morning i noticed this little fellow staring at me from an lower balcony.
Now I know why my cat is always so impatient to go there...


----------



## Oscar Mueller (Nov 20, 2005)

Looks exactly like my cat.


----------



## SteveEllis (Nov 21, 2005)

I wonder what its thinking?  An ideal caption photo I think


----------



## duncanp (Nov 24, 2005)

SteveEllis said:
			
		

> I wonder what its thinking? An ideal caption photo I think


 
probs im scaring all ur birds away....


----------



## slickhare (Dec 5, 2005)

aww he looks so adorable peeking out like that! the cats near my home never do anything interesting... except scratch on the windows in the middle of the night scaring me...


----------



## Verbal (Jan 13, 2006)

That's really cute


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 13, 2006)

aaaw, you resurrected it!!! 
thx jon!


----------



## charizzi (Jan 14, 2006)

aww so cute!!   nice description of it hehe


----------

